# fuse keeps blowing???



## timo (Sep 16, 2005)

the other day I was driving and suddenly my radio turned off, airbag light came on and auto seatbelt will not retract in high position. I found that the electronic batt. fuse had blown. I replaced the fuse and it continues to blow, sometimes right away or as soon as i step on the gas when shifting into drive. I removed the radio and the fuse continues to blow. an auto electric shop quoted me $350-$400 just to find the problem. any ideas??


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you've obviously got a short somewhere.
unless you know what to look for, you're going to be at the mercy of a $$$ mechanic.
stuff like this is almost impossible to troubleshoot over the internet, but start by checking any and all wiring harnesses that attach to the engine. if it happens when you step on the gas, it's very likely going to be in the engine bay and a harness that flexes when the engine mounts flex.

you never mentioned what car it is either, so it could even be a faulty engine mount. some of the 4th gens and newer have liquid-filled engine mounts that dump an electric current through them to stiffen them up. don't know how it works, but that may even be part of the problem.

way too many things to check to do any real diagnosis over the net.


----------

